# Magia General > Teoría de la Magia >  Mi primera experiencia "curiosa"

## Kirara

Hola a todos, no sabia bien bien donde poner esto, pero como en este apartado esta lo de las frases pues crei que era el apropiado... si alguien cree que es mejor otro sitio podeis moverlo sin problemas...

La cosa es que no sabia como llamar a lo que me paso este sabado... le he llamado "curioso" por ponerle un nombre...
Resulta que me fui de fin de semana a mi casa de montaña y estaba mi tia en la casa de al lado, me fui a saludarla y le comente que estaba aprendiendo a hacer magia... a lo que ella respondio que odiaba la magia... yo no me la tome en serio...  al dia siguiente fui por la tarde y le pregunte si tenia un ordenador portatil, lo necesitaba para poder leer un poco de un documento pdf sobre magia que encontre...
Ella me pregunto que para que lo queria y yo le dije que para estudiar cartomagia... ella me miro y me dice:
- es que mi ordenador no tiene un buen antivirus.
Me la miro y le digo:
- es un pdf...
Ella me mira y me dice:
- bueno esta bien, pero que conste que no me hace mucha gracia...

Joder ahora si que creo que odia la magia...  pero hasta que punto!!

No sabia que alguien pudiese odiar tanto la magia como para no dejarme leer un documento sobre magia... me dejo de piedra...

Os ha pasado algo asi alguna vez? soy la unica que tiene una tia que odia tanto la magia?

Ahora he decidido aprender mucho y cuando sepa bastante demostrarle que no tiene que odiar la magia... aun que para eso me quedan MUCHOOOOS años... pero le demostrare que la magia no es para odiarla, sino para admirarla...

Gracias por dejarme compartir esta experiencia con vosotros...

----------


## logos

Siempre  hay gente que no ve con buenos ojos nuestro Arte ...Suerte!!!

----------


## DrkHrs

¿No será que está confundiendo a los magufos que practican la quiromancia y otros timos por el estilo con lo que tu realmente estás aprendiendo? Alguna vez me ha pasado al comentar que soy mago que me han pedido que les eche las cartas. A lo mejor es eso lo que te ha pasado, si no, no me lo explico. Conozco a gente a la que no le gusta la magia, pero que la odie.........

Un saludo, y espero que el pdf ese no sea un libro bajado de la mula.

----------


## agulean

que tiene que ver esto con teoría?

----------


## joako357

Debe ser que ella haya tenido una experiencia personal, o simplemente no le gusta la magia :D

----------


## Ella

si tu tia es evangelica o muy arraigada a alguna religion ten por seguro que no es partidaria de la magia ni de pdfs jejejeje
yo tengo un amigo que era buenisimo en la magia, de hecho mucha gente me hablaba de el de este foro y solo le habian visto actuar de casualidad. le encantaba, amaba la magia, pero estaba en una iglesia y ahora esta en contra de ella, ya no hace ningun juego ni mucho menos tiene material en casa, ni libros ni nada...
a lo mejor incluso puede que creyese que hacias magia de tarot y esas cosas mas no de ilusionismo.

----------


## YaGo

¿Qué tiene que ver ser religioso con amar u odiar la magia?, eso no lo entiendo muy bien, y menos siendo occidentales como somos, que sabemos lo que es un mago perfectamente. 

Lo que yo creo es que habría tenido alguna mala experiencia o algo, y por eso no le gusta. O igual te entendió mal y cree que echas las cartas o alguna cosa así. Siempre puedes volver a preguntarle.

----------


## joepc

> ¿Qué tiene que ver ser religioso con amar u odiar la magia?


Yo creo que nada, mira a Ciuro, Juan Bosco, Hamman, y otros muchos.
Aquí, en León, tenemos a un socio que es fraile y le encanta la magia y actúa mucho en colegios de curas.
Nuestra magia y la religión no están enfrentadas.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues siento discrepar y decir que SI tiene mucho que ver.

 Tiene que ver según la religión que profeses o te hayan instruido (creas o no) y dónde vivas.

 Dicho de otra manera, un chaval de 15 años, viviendo en Lavapiés, probablemente no tendrá ningún problema en echarse unas risas con unos magos.

 Un chaval de 15 años, viviendo en la tribu de korowai, en Papua, por poner un ejemplo, seguramente se cagará de miedo y saldrá huyendo de nosotros como si hubiera visto al diablo (que es exactamente lo que va a creer).

 Entre medias, existen multitud de matices y de diferentes motivos sociológicos para que eso pase. Sin ir tan lejos, baste con acercarse a algunos pueblos de la Galicia profunda. Muchos de sus habitantes, especialmente los más mayores, aún viven la religión como se enseñó en Europa en el siglo XVI o XVII, nos quemarían sin dudarlo, como la inquisición ( y no lo harán, porque conviven con otra gente que se lo prohíbe, que si no...)

 No hay que ser tan cerrados, ni ellos... ni nosotros al no entenderles.

----------


## tsunami_

El único problema es que hay gente que puede confundir la magia blanca con la brujería que es lo que parece este caso.

La mayoría de las religiones están en contra de la brujería y es dificil convencerles de la diferencia.

----------


## Ravenous

Para alguna gente rara si lo están, pero qué se le va a hacer. No es cosa de la religión concreta, sino de la persona y de lo que se le haya enseñado.

----------


## Voidmain

¿Soy el único que piensa que la tía de Kirara simplemente es una usuaria responsable que no deja su ordenador a cualquiera?

¿El único que es consciente de que cuando alguien te pide "cargar un pdf", "ver un powerpoint" o "mirar mi cuenta de hotmail" hay que decir que no?

A veces me da la impresión que se buscan odios donde no los hay...

Y puestos a desviarnos del tema, eidanyoson, no hace falta irse a una tribu perdida para encontrar esas reacciones. No se cuantos testigos de jehová conocereis... yo alguno, y sus reacciones suelen ser de ese estilo.

----------


## Inherent

> A veces me da la impresión que se buscan odios donde no los hay...


Es que Kirara dice antes de mencionar ordenadores ni PDF's ...
"me fui a saludarla y le comente que estaba aprendiendo a hacer magia... a lo que ella respondio que odiaba la magia..."

Lo que no quita que a la mujer tampoco le hiciera gracia que cacharrearan con cosas raras en su PC....

----------


## dandarx

> ¿Soy el único que piensa que la tía de Kirara simplemente es una usuaria responsable que no deja su ordenador a cualquiera?
> 
> ¿El único que es consciente de que cuando alguien te pide "cargar un pdf", "ver un powerpoint" o "mirar mi cuenta de hotmail" hay que decir que no?


Yo apoyo esta moción también. Yo tengo un macbook pro (portátil mac) que me costó una pasta, y cada vez que mi hermana me lo pide, siempre le pregunto "pa que"... y si ha estado con comida, la obligo a lavarse las manos...

PD Creo que después de este mensaje voy a ser tachado de friki.... si es que, quién me manda.

----------


## Voidmain

Sí, sí, Inherent... pero eso se lo dijo el día anterior. 
Supongo que sin haber estado allí es dificil saber si existe relación o es todo una suposición de Kirara. 
Es que me recuerda demasiado a esa manía persecutoria de la mayoría de los aprendices (entre los que me incluyo) al ver "malos espectadores" o "publico tocapelotillas" por todos lados.

De todos modos, yo me he encontrado más gente que asocia "magia" con artes oscuras antes que con efectos cartomágicos. Por no hablar de los que directamente me piden que lance bolas de fuego y convoque dragones de nivel 20. Poca cultura mágica imagino. 
Todo esto se soluciona ahorrandose palabras ambiguas como "magia", que dan pié a ese tipo de interpretaciones, o peor aún, predisponen a según que individuos a sabotearte cualquier número pensando que solo deseas dar la nota y ser el centro de atención. "Soy mago" siempre me ha parecido una forma de presentarse demasiado altiva siendo aprendiz todavía.

Sea como sea, la solución más eficaz es imitar el violín de Tamariz, que parece ser un referente claro dentro del subconsciente colectivo de la mayoría de gente con 30 años o más. A partir de ese instante, la gente tiene claro que lo que haces es mero entretenimiento.

Estaría bien que Kirara aportase algo de luz sobre el tema...

----------


## Inherent

> De todos modos, yo me he encontrado más gente que asocia "magia" con artes oscuras antes que con efectos cartomágicos.


Es cierto. Incluso, no os ha pasado que alguna vez os habéis encontrado en tiendas de libros, alguno de ilusionismo perdidos en la sección de 'Artes Ocultas' junto con manuales de brujería o de tarot?

----------


## YaGo

> Pues siento discrepar y decir que SI tiene mucho que ver.
> 
>  Tiene que ver según la religión que profeses o te hayan instruido (creas o no) y dónde vivas.
> 
>  Dicho de otra manera, un chaval de 15 años, viviendo en Lavapiés, probablemente no tendrá ningún problema en echarse unas risas con unos magos.
> 
>  Un chaval de 15 años, viviendo en la tribu de korowai, en Papua, por poner un ejemplo, seguramente se cagará de miedo y saldrá huyendo de nosotros como si hubiera visto al diablo (que es exactamente lo que va a creer).
> 
>  Entre medias, existen multitud de matices y de diferentes motivos sociológicos para que eso pase. Sin ir tan lejos, baste con acercarse a algunos pueblos de la Galicia profunda. Muchos de sus habitantes, especialmente los más mayores, aún viven la religión como se enseñó en Europa en el siglo XVI o XVII, nos quemarían sin dudarlo, como la inquisición ( y no lo harán, porque conviven con otra gente que se lo prohíbe, que si no...)
> ...


Obviamente.

Yo en concreto me he referido a "occidentales". Si nos vamos a África a ver a una tribu seguramente ellos nos parezcan el diablo por destripar a un corderito con una estaca y comerse el corazón crudo.

Aún así, dentro de las religiones mayoritarias está bastante claro qué es la magia o qué es un mago. No todo el mundo sabe quién es David Copperfield, pero todo el mundo ha visto un mago.

Pero la referencia religiosa de la tía de Kirara la ha hecho Claudia, no la misma Kirara, asi que estamos hablando de una simple conjetura. Y además, la referencia al espacio temporal que tenemos es "ahora", es decir, el siglo XXI, en España. Ni estamos en África, ni en La India, ni entre gente que no ha salido de un pueblo (esto es nuevamente una conjetura). Y si esa señora tiene ORDENADOR (que no televisor) y SABE qué es un PDF (Mi madre no lo sabe) seguramente esté bastante a la última.

"Odiará" la magia porque habrá tenido algún tipo de mala experiencia, sencillamente.


Publicidad:

Dejo esto por aquí, que parece que nadie lo leyó:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopic.php?t=20982

Ale!

----------


## eidanyoson

Y tienes toda la razón, Yago, pero conociéndome como me conoces de por aquí, sabes que a mi me encanta conjeturar jiejieie.

 Y te diré otra cosa, no hace falta ninguna mala experiencia para "odiar" la magia.

 Ya he contado muchas veces en el foro que mi mujer (ya casi) odia la magia  Y conozco a más gente.

 Mi conclusión es que es gente demasiado racional, y tiene tanto miedo a lo que no pueda explicar con su lógica, que simplemente lo odia o lo rechaza. Por eso también rechazan a los payasos, porque les hacen sentir el niño que no quieren ser (con lo bonito que es  :roll: ). Ser adulto "implica" ser serios, coherentes, precisos, maduros... (en fin, supongo que se me entiende por donde voy).

 Tal vez sea esa la explicación, mucho más sencilla y "asequible" en nuestra cultura.

----------


## MaxVerdié

Yo tuve una compañera de trabajo, tiempo ha, mucho antes de ser nada parecido a mentalista.

Pero ya hacía juegos de magia.

Cito textual a mi compañera: "yo creo que algo hay, pero no viene de Dios. Y si no viene de Dios, viene del Diablo".

Conclusiones, cada cual la suya.

----------


## Kirara

Bueno ante nada disculpad que no haya comentado nada anteriormente... estube un poco liada y no he podido ponerme a leer vuestros comentarios hasta hoy...

Bueno voy a ponerme manos a la obra que hay varios puntos que queria comentar:

1. El tema de aprender con un PDF... pues vereis tengo Tienda Magia a la vuelta de la esquina porque vivo a unas 10 calles de la tienda... pero por problemas de horario (mi horario y el suyo no eran compatibles... ahora ya si...) no habia podido pasarme antes, asi que me baje el PDF para poder ir empezando hasta que pudiese ir a comprar el libro. Yo tambien soy de las que prefiere los libros originales, en formato papel... yo siempre digo: "Un libro es un amigo, cuidalo" y a veces añado la coletilla de "el te mostrara mundos fantasticos" (me encanta la literatura fantastica...)... asi que si, tengo el PDF, pero tambien lo tengo original.

2. Mi tia tiene una hija (adoptada) de 8 años... y esta aprendiendo a hacer magia... bueno es un juego de esos tipo Magia Borras pero mas pequeño y mucho mas sencillo... supongo que en parte es por ello por lo que mi tia odia la magia, porque la niña la debe torturar... y ella para que la niña la deje en paz dice que odia la magia...

3. Por otro lado mi tia, que yo sepa, no es creyente ni sigue ninguna religion en particular. Asi que yo descartaria el tema de que odie la magia por religion o creencia...

4. Este agosto vinieron a mi pueblo (donde tambien estaba mi tia...) dos magos del foro, hacian un espectaculo de magia (al final hicieron dos...) y mi tia me dijo "Nuria puedes llebar tu a Joana (mi prima)" le pregunte si no venia y me dijo "Ya sabes que odio la magia"... despues aparecio por alli con su marido que a el creo que si le gusta... de hecho tiene algunos libros que me ha de prestar... y cuando volvimos a casa despues del espectaculo tube la mala idea de preguntarle a mi tia "Que te ha parecido el espectaculo?" y me respondio "ha estado muy bien, me ha gustado hasta a mi que odio la magia"... de hecho le gusto tanto que si no me falla la memoria el segundo dia repitio... hasta le hicimos uno a ella sola despues del espectaculo y creo que aun esta buscandole la explicacion (le hicimos La Chaqueta de Houdini)...

5. El tema de los testigos de jehova es un poco delicado... yo personalmente conozco a dos y una de ellas esta encantadisima con que en nuestro grupo (hemos montado un grupo de baile, magia y canto en el que a parte de estar yo como bailarina y ayudante de mago hay dos magos del foro...) haya dos magos... se pasa el dia pidiendole a uno de ellos que le haga juegos sobre todo insiste en un par de juegos... y hoy hemos estado uno de los magos y las dos testigos y las dos estaban encantadas con los juegos... asi que yo no generalizaria con el tema de los testigos de jehova ni de las religiones pues siempre hay gente que si, odiara la magia, y gente a la que le encantara...

6. Otro tema es que a mi tia hacia meses que no la veia y hablo por telefono con ella en contadas ocasiones... asi que ella no sabia que estaba empezando a aprender a hacer magia... y mucho menos me ha visto... no me ha visto ni mi hermana y eso que ella tambien esta aprendiendo... Asi que no podia odiar la magia por tener una "sobredosis" de magia...

7. Un simple comentario... ella tiene ordenador y si sabe lo que es un PDF, su marido es informatico y ella no sabe mucho de informatica, pero se defiende con el ordenador...

8. En cuanto a la gente que busca explicaciones racionales a todos los juegos conozco a varios... una es una de mis mejores amigas... vino un dia a casa y yo estaba con mi novio un chico de aqui, del foro, y el estubo haciendole juegos, ella defendia que todo tenia una explicacion racional y A.Marin (mi novio) y yo defendiamos que era magia... al final, cuando ella se fue de mi casa le dije una frase de una pelicula que me gusta mucho "La razon te ha derrotado" (bueno la frase es "la razon me ha derrotado", la dice Johnny Deep en Sleepy Hollow) y mi amiga toda enfadada diciendo que se negaba a que la razon le derrotase... y otro caso ha sido hoy, cuando A.Marin le hacia juegos a un amigo veias su cara de enfado por no saber la explicacion racional y por estar buscando una explicacion que no encontraba... se hacia "el duro" pero cuando Angel revelaba que sabia su carta o cualquier otra cosa se le escapaba una sonrisa en plan de esas de... "soy tonto y no he descubierto el juego..." pero le encantaba...

Bueno creo que eso es todo... espero servir de algo en este debate...

Ah me olbidaba... Cuando yo llegue al pueblo ese dia fui a salidar a mi tia, le comente que estaba aprendiendo a hacer magia y fue ella la que me respondio tajante "yo odio la magia y sino prguntale a Joana (mi prima)"... lo comento porque alguien dijo que quiza habia malinterpretado sus palabras y encontrado maldad donde no la habia... bueno pues creo que la frase fue bastante clara, "yo odio la magia" asi que solo comentar que no fue por malinterpretacion...

NOTA: para todas las personas que lean este mensage: NO pretendo ofender a nadie ni dañar a nadie, simplemente son algunas opiniones y como opiniones que son creo que son tan validas estas como claquier otra..., y como siempre digo solo soy una aprendiz, llebo poco en este mundo y comente la experiencia para saber vuestras opiniones al respecto asi que AGRADEZCO muchisimo vuestras opiniones. Y disculpad si alguien se siente herido u ofendido con algun comentario mio, NO es esa mi intencion...

----------


## eva3

> Hola a todos, no sabia bien bien donde poner esto, pero como en este apartado esta lo de las frases pues crei que era el apropiado... si alguien cree que es mejor otro sitio podeis moverlo sin problemas...
> 
> La cosa es que no sabia como llamar a lo que me paso este sabado... le he llamado "curioso" por ponerle un nombre...
> Resulta que me fui de fin de semana a mi casa de montaña y estaba mi tia en la casa de al lado, me fui a saludarla y le comente que estaba aprendiendo a hacer magia... a lo que ella respondio que odiaba la magia... yo no me la tome en serio...  al dia siguiente fui por la tarde y le pregunte si tenia un ordenador portatil, lo necesitaba para poder leer un poco de un documento pdf sobre magia que encontre...
> Ella me pregunto que para que lo queria y yo le dije que para estudiar cartomagia... ella me miro y me dice:
> - es que mi ordenador no tiene un buen antivirus.
> Me la miro y le digo:
> - es un pdf...
> Ella me mira y me dice:
> ...



Pues a mi me ha pasado con algun amigo pero bueno para gusto los colores.

  un saludo.

----------

